# Credit Cards with Cash on installments at 0% interest



## gamechanger (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know any banks that provide cash advance on the credit card at 0% interest, with payback in 3/6 installments. I know that Emirates NBD and Barclays have that offer. Is there any other bank with a similar offer? 

Many thanks!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

That would be an unbelievable offer - with some pretty crazy fine print.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Why would a bank offer free money? They are businesses...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

gamechanger said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know any banks that provide cash advance on the credit card at 0% interest, with payback in 3/6 installments. I know that Emirates NBD and Barclays have that offer. Is there any other bank with a similar offer?
> 
> Many thanks!


ENBD doesn't have such offer, they just called me yesterday to offer exactly this with 0.99% per month, which is a huge interest rate. 

They only have for shopping from IKEA or SharafDG etc, they do 6 months installment with 0% interest. No cash advance.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

gamechanger said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know any banks that provide cash advance on the credit card at 0% interest, with payback in 3/6 installments. I know that Emirates NBD and Barclays have that offer. Is there any other bank with a similar offer?
> 
> Many thanks!


Be a dear and let us know when you find such a bank cos we like free money too!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

md000 said:


> That would be an unbelievable offer - with some pretty crazy fine print.
> 
> -md000/Mike


While I have never seen it here (although I have not looked either) I used to get promotions from credit cards all the time for interest free cash advances back home (3 or 6 months). There is a small fee at the start. The real catch is that you will be hit with a major fee if you don't pay off 100% of the balance in the allotted time. What confuses the situation is if you are also using that card for purchases you could easily not meet the full payment terms. 

I actually went for a period flipping money between a couple cards because they kept giving me the offer. Eventually when it ran out I just paid off the balance with my equity line but I think went almost a year of free money . The trick is to never use the card that has the cash advance to be sure you don't mess up


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah if you work the offers right credit cards do magic .... never heard of the cash advance bit, but that balance transfer jig is some great financing without the hassle ....


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Yeah if you work the offers right credit cards do magic .... never heard of the cash advance bit, but that balance transfer jig is some great financing without the hassle ....


Ya they called it a transfer, but gave you checks that you could deposit in your bank account as opposed to doing an on-line transfer. So in my books it was advance


----------

